# AKFF LEGENDS #6 & #7 - Davey G and Gatesy



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

The Australian Kayak Fishing Forum is an interesting place, with a diverse range of people and personalities. We have members from all walks of life, from many countries around the world, and with a wide range of experience.

Sometimes though, a particular member really stands out. They may not be the most successful fisherman in the world. Perhaps the phrase 'a dragonfly having a fit' might come to mind when you see them paddle. Maybe their 20 dollar kmart 'barbie' rod and reel could not be considered the epitome of quality kayak fishing gear. The phrase "Man Mountain" or "The Chunder from Down Under" might be the first phrase that comes to mind when you think of them, even. However, their continual commitment to the community, their participation in innovative kayak fishing-related tasks, or their constant positive influence on the forum, really makes them shine.

As such, we have the 'Legend of AKFF' award which recognises and gives credit to the members who really stand out.

We've had some deserving legends so far including Bob 'Dodge' Richardson, Barry 'Bazzoo' Avery, Jason 'Squidder' Price and Kev 'Sunshiner' Long; and one bloke that just managed to scrape through because with the amount he posts, no-one could get a word in edgeways, and people figured they could shut him up for a while by making him a legend (yours truly).

We have a treat this month, with two deserving recipients. David "Davey G" Gleeson, and Michael "Gatesy" Gates.




























DaveyG joined the forum on Monday the 16th of January, 2006. DG had a blue tarpon 120 at that point, and quickly pushed the boundaries of DIY yak modification, adding rod holders, sounders, paddle keepers, and so on - at a time when such things were definitely not standard components, and cutting holes in a yak to mount accessories was considered unusual. DaveyG is a giant though (which makes me think that when he needs a skip pole, or a new golf club (two non-yakking pursuits), he just has to grab the nearest sapling, and start whittling), and eventually upgraded to the OK Prowler Elite - which was, and continues to be, a speed daemon of the yak world, particularly suited to those that need a pair of binoculars to see their toes at the end of the footwell.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Gatesy joined the forum on Tue the 6th of September 2005. His first yak was a Prowler 13. Unlike other yakkers which tend to go for aqua-related names, Gatesy called his yak "Hovinka", which is a czech word, that roughly translates to "Little shit", in English - an endeerment used by his then Czech girlfriend, who must have picked up Gatesy in some sort of dodgy Aussie 'mail order husband' scheme. Although Gatesy's AEEGF (Angry Eastern European Girl Friend) continually claimed that the reality never matched the photo she was originally sent....










.. the AEEGF eventually became the AEEF (fiance), and the AEEW (wife), figuring that at least Gatesy would be a good provider, and that his ability to catch kingfish in Sydney Harbour, should translate well to catching Carp, and pulling potatoes back home in the Czech republic - to which she managed to smuggle Gatesy by sticking him in a crate, and labeling the box with 'manure samples'. The customs officials noticed the smell was consistent with the labeling, and never investigated further.

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=7888&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
http://www.gatesyinprague.blogspot.com/










But I digress.. Gatesy eventually swapped his prowler for an Adventure:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15597
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=15632

.. and was consistently tortured by busting-up kingfish in Sydney harbour, as he took the ferry from his north-sydney appartment, to work across the harbour. I cannot confirm this, but I have a sneaking suspicion that he'd have a lure, and a few hundred meters of line stuck in his pocket for trolling on the way over of a morning.










DaveyG meanwhile, was organising some excellent gettogethers, fishing trips, and afternoon-at-work-lethergy-inducing pub luches around Sydney, which eventually culminated in a truly epic AKFF mass gathering at Barlings beach on the south coast of NSW:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6199









From there, he went on to be painted into a corner by the other moderators, and forced to assume the duties of AKFF moderator, bank account manager, AKFF prize sender-outer-er (from the 'AKFF sock-drawer'), chief sponsor liaison, competition manager, and other tasks too numerous to mention.

Davey G and Gatesy are both cornerstones of the forum, consistently providing information, commentary, and some bloody funny moments. I therefore am very happy to present to you, our newest legends of AKFF.

If you have a photo, or a funny story to share, please don't be shy - post them here.

Responses from DaveyG are in Blue. Gatesy's are in Red.

*Name:*
David / Dave Gleeson 

Michael Gates

Occupation?
National Advertising and Marketing Manager (Golf Australia Magazine) 

Financial Controller for a IT arm of DHL, but because I am now based in Prague I earn about $6 a year which sure makes collecting more fishing porn difficult 

*Age?*
The mind tells me I'm 30, the body tells me I'm 35, the birth certificate tells me I'm 41 and my hairline tells me I'm 60

29

*Where do you / have you lived & what have been your local fishing spots?*
I live in the southern suburbs of Sydney (Gymea Bay) and grew up living 200 metres from the water in Cronulla. Dad was a keen beach fisherman and I spent every weekend as a kid fishing off the Gunnamatta Bay wharf in Port Hacking, and tagging along with Dad catching tailor off Cronullas beaches during winter. We also did a round Australia road trip when I was 12 and we fished the entire Australian coastline out of our 12 foot tinny, catching whiting in SA, big GT's in WA and Barramundi in Arnhem Land. I didn't fish much during my 20's but got back into it about 10 years ago occasionally fishing out of a mates boat. Apart from kayak fishing on average once a week I now take my kids fishing off our local wharf and out in the boat whenever possible and enjoy watching them pulling in tiddlers and the occasional big one. My local fishing spots include Port Hacking, Botany Bay and offshore areas such as Kurnell and Clovelly.

I currently live in Prague in the Czech Republic. A beautiful land locked country with almost no kayak fishing opportunities especially when it's -20 degrees like it is now. I have fished once here in a dam and caught some massive fish (about 7cm :lol: )
Lived in Sydney's North Shore for my whole life until 2 years ago when the AEEW (Angry Eastern European Wife) decided for us that we would have a stint in Czech Republic. My local spots were all the standard Sydney members areas - Cloey, Longy, The Harbour
My parents owned a holiday spot on Lake Macquarie my entire life as well which means I did a lot of estuary fishing up there. So places like the pipes and deadwoods were regularly visited by me and I learnt everything I know about popper fishing in those lovely little over polluted spots










*Dave: You're pondering a move - from a kayak fisherman's perspective, what are the major challenges in pulling up stumps, and what sort of changes are you hoping to see in the new location?*
My local area (Port Hacking -actually Sydney in general) is getting more and more overcrowded and it seems that everyone is getting more and more aggro. The waterways are always busy with all sorts of watercraft, and trying to find solitude or an uninterrupted fishing spot is getting difficult. As for the fishing, my local area is great for a couple of months each year and then the fish seem to disappear for the next 10 months, so its not exactly kayak fishing paradise. The idea of the move is to escape the rat race and find an area where my kids can grow up doing what I did as a kid (feeling safe in a casual coastal envirnment), along with living in a climate that encourages outdoor activity year-round and where the quality and availability of fishing options are a little better than Sydney. For us the Sunshine Coast ticks most boxes and that's where we hope to relocate to this year.

*Gatesy: Silly question - but is there a story behind your username?*
Michael 'Gatesy' Gates. Nothing really original there but many people don't actually know by any other name &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. including some of my colleagues










*What fish do you most enjoy catching, and why?*
Theres no doubt that Kingfish are the most abundant, accessible and powerful sportsfish where I live. Between October and March is 'kingie season' in Sydney and its a real thrill to paddle offshore and see a school of surface feeding kings, then throw a lure to them. Once hooked they go absolutely nuts and really make you work for them and even the rats (non-legals) go incredibly hard. I've also just started fishing a few Bream comps and although I have never really targeted them much I'm starting to get an idea of why bream fishing is addicive. They really are a tricky, elusive species and it takes skill and ability to do well (which is why I always finish nowhere near the winners!). 


The mighty Kingfish and popper fishing for Bream.
The Kingfish because of their power and angry attitude, they also are perhaps my favourite eating fish. I used to land based fish from a Naval Wharf in Sydney when I was in my early teens and hooked more then 200 fish to only land 3 so I think I have some sort of deep seeded respect for these fish. Some days I would regularily hook more then 15 a day and land a big fat ZERO. Maybe that constant rejection/failure is what led to my addiction to cakes and pies (there you go Davey G, I made a joke about my big guts)
The bream on poppers for the visual aspect. Even when they are not striking but only following it is so visual and so exciting. I am surprised sometimes by how I can enjoy 2 forms of fishing that are so different

*What's your poison?*
I don't drink a lot but I'm partial to an icy cold beer or 3. I'm not really fussed on brand but I do enjoy a tasty wheat beer or ale (theres a great German beerhouse around the corner from work). However the body doesnt recover as well as it used to and hangovers seem to be more painful now that when I was 26. I've also had some not so memorable experiences with bundy rum but now I'd rather have a few social drinks or a nice coffee than a big night on the grog. I must be getting old.

Fishing magazines &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. oh you mean alcohol. I am quite partial to a Bundy or 2 but recently discovered Czech Rum. Well it's hardly rum when its made from potatoes but its damn tasty (a little like captain morgans's spiced rum) and doesn't bite the next day as much as Bundy. Ooooohhhhhh that Bundy Bear has a nasty bite but also makes sparrows want to fight eagles. Don't mind a cold beer but not a fan of wine unless it has ice cubes in it.

*When did you start kayak fishing & what got you into the sport?*
I paddled SIK / TK1 kayaks competitively when I was in high school (early 80's) and did a few mini marathons. My first kayak was a racing SIK and I used to drag a lure on a handline behind me when doing my after school training paddles on Port Hacking - however I never caught much and paddling not fishing was the main focus back then.

I stopped kayak racing when I was about 17, and got into a bunch of other sports (surfing, snow skiing, golf, mountain biking and oztag) till my mid 30's but when I stopped competing in these sports I decided to get another kayak to try and keep/stay fit. On my very first paddle I spotted big bream, flatties etc under the yak so went home and drilled a couple of rod holders into the yak, then went out and caught a few good fish. I haven't looked back since..

I had made a promise to myself when I finished uni that I'd get a boat loan and go fishing but apparently that didn't agree with the AEEW's 5 year plan - hahaha no the truth was I was earning so little as a graduate that I couldn't afford any of the additional costs like insurance, fuel, registration etc etc. So instead of spending 15,000 on a boat I spent 1,500 on a kayak and could avoid all those additional costs but still fish. Still took me 4 months to pay it off on lay by. I had never even considered fishing from a Kayak until I saw a hobie advert in the back of a fishing magazine. Did some research found AKFF in its old forum in its infancy and ended up having a 1.5hr conversation with 'The Mariner' (old administrator) about kayak options. He was very generous with his time, not unlike our current moderators










*What was your first Yak?*
My very first yak was a sexy yellow and white racing SIK (can't recall the brand/model) which I had back in the early 80's when I was about 12. My first fishing SOT kayak was a Tarpon 120 (great yak!) which I had for 18 months until I decided I needed something more suited to offshore fishing.

P13 Prowler &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; what a beast chariot that was. I called it 'Hovinka' which mean shit in Czech because I went through so much shit to finally get it that I thought the name was appropriate

*What Yak(s) do you own now?*
I now fish from a Prowler Elite 4.5 which Ive had for 3 years. I also have an Elliot Sea Kayak which gets used for occasional longer / fitness paddles. In future I'd love to have a stable of yaks including a glass ski for offshore use, an Adventure Island to sail and a smaller hands free Hobie for estuary / bream fishing.

Hobie Adventure - Well kind of. It is at the house we lived at in Sydney and I will be using it in 2 weeks when I am back but I own no Kayak in the Czech Republic as the kayak fishing in the Czech Republic sucks arse.

*What was your best experience on the kayak so far?*
Wow, difficult to narrow this one down, but some that spring to mind are:- towing our kayaks out to the Sydney FAD 10km offshore and fishing for dolphin fish (Jan 2008?) , spending a week kayak fishing with 5 other AKFF mates on a catamaran in the Whitsundays (June 2008), watching whales and dolphins swimming past off Clovelly, catching 20 kingfish on poppers in a morning before work (March 2009) and being part of the crew that witnessed Paulo catch and land his Marlin at South West Rocks (Feb 2008)

First Kingfish from the kayak and the Humpback Whale experience. I was fishing with Tugboat and Redfin at Cloey when 2 Humpback Whales appeared to be charging right at me. They changed direction but I must have been within 5 feet of one of them. Scary afterwards but at the time I couldn't stop taking piccies










*What was the worst or most embarrassing experience on the kayak so far?*
Luckily there haven't been too many embarrasing moments (apart from my series of donuts at bream comps) but the worst moment was getting caught by a howling South Wester (offshore) wind while I was a km or so offshore chasing kingfish by myself. Paddling back into 3 foot wind chop, and 30 knot (60-70km/h) winds on my little kayak (Tarpon 120) was very scary as the waves were constantly breaking over the front of the yak, filling up the cockpit and stopping me in my tracks. My full energy was required to make any headway against the wind and it took me nearly 2 hours to get back to the safety of land, after which I was completely knackered and seriously scared. The whole experience was an important kick in the head and reminded me that I was a tiny speck in a big ocean. Immediately after that I sold that kayak and bought a larger/faster yak which was a bit more 'offshore' capable. I also realised that a radio and other safety gear was a neccessity if heading offshore solo, so I guess as well as scaring the hell out of me it also taught me a lot of very important lessons.

OK here it is. I think I am the first person on the forum to ADMIT to jumping over board 1.5km out to sea and taking a dump. What made it worse is that it was at an AKFF meet and greet gathering. We were at the Barlings Beach gathering and about 25 of us were fishing our hearts out when I suddenly had the urge. I pushed it to the side and thought I can hold on but apparently I couldn't. Someone one told me the body has 2 rectal sphincters. One that tells you 'you need to shit' and the other that say 'not now you're on a bus'. Apparently my 2nd one didn't feel like coming to work on this particular day and I had not chance of making the more then 1km back to shore so I did what all men would do when faced with the possibility of shitting your pants in front of group of guys from an internet community. I bailed over the side of the kayak and released a massive s-bend explorer (minus the s bend). I am not embarrassed at all and am in fact quite proud although in hind sight perhaps this would have been a better option with a shark shield

*If you had an opportunity to go anywhere in the world on a kayak fishing trip, where might it be, and what would you target?*
In June 2008 I was lucky enough to spend a week on a 40 foot catamaran with Redphoenix, Kraley, Pauly, Rawprawn and JT sailing and kayak fishing the Whitsundays. We really only covered a small area and we got some horrible weather during our trip which severely restricted our fishing time/locations, so I'd love to go back and do something similar again (this time with better conditions). The scenery, protected bays/coves, stunning corals, variety of locations, hungry fish and access to spectacular islands were amazing and I reckon that would have to be as close as it gets to kayak fishing paradise.


Perhaps island hoping the Fiji islands in a Hobie Adventure Island. I thought about it after reading Josh and co's fraser island trip. I love to tangle with Wahoo, Spaniards, Dollies, Tuna etc all from the relative safety of a small boat.


*What's the most interesting thing you have ever seen while kayaking?*
I once saw an echidna swimming across a small creek in front of my kayak which was pretty wierd. I've seen whales and dolphins, sharks, big stingrays, seals, turtles and I once spotted Gatesy jumping off his kayak and taking a crap in the ocean. That scarred me for a while.

The look on Davey G's face when I told him I dropped over the side and took a massive dump



















*Looking back over your years on AKFF, are there any particular AKFF stories or moments that really stand out for you?*
Absolutely. I normally fish by myself so planning, organising and attending the inaugural 'big AKFF get together' at Barlings Beach in early 2007? was really great. At that stage the forum was still pretty small and everyone seemed to know everyones online persona, so getting the chance to actually put faces to usernames was sensational. Having rival 'teams', sharing good natured banter and a few prizes just topped it off and I think that's where the spirit of AKFF really gained momentum. Other big get togethers I've attended such as Forster, Budgewoi, South West Rocks etc have also been terrific and I hope I get the chance to continue attending them in future.

Really I love reading about the trips people organise. I would have really liked to have been at SWR 2008 but work commitments killed me at the last minute. The big gatherings are the best thing for me. Faces to names etc is so much fun

*What does the AKFF mean to you?*
Before AKFF I'd never been involved in an online forum/chatroom etc and I thought they were all inhabited by psycopathic axe wielding nigerian scamming child molesters. I guess that I was pleasantly surprised to initially find that the members were on the same wavelength as I was and when I actually met some in the flesh I was amazed that they were actually 'normal people'...

Since then I'd like to think that I've helped to improve AKFF and shaped the way the site is today. I'm involved (or have been) in setting up and running all our comps, securing prizes and giveaways, raising sponsorship $$, organising, selling and posting out all merchandise and prizes and ensuring all AKFF revenues go back into the site. Anyone who has ever received a prize, sticker, brag mat or anything else from AKFF has received it from me. I do this because I really have a passion for the site and I guess I've tried to help promote the sport and grow it Australia wide.

Actually on 2nd thoughts, AKFF takes up way too much of my time and I really should get a life!

At the moment it's a place for me to live through other peoples successes. I have really loved my time kayak fishing but unfortunately I have to stall any further progress for a couple more years. I am working on the AEEW for a return to Oz but I suspect that seed with take a couple of years to bear fruit. For me the most important thing about AKFF is it's not about winning prizes or getting angry at some dude because he disagrees with owning a particular species of parrot. IT'S ABOUT SHARING KNOWLEDGE, MAKING FRIENDS, HAVING FUN.

*What is your best tip for newcomers to kayak fishing?*
Keep it simple, learn the capabilities of your craft and yourself, and have fun! 

Baby steps. Don't expect to land a 1.2m Spaniard on your first trip out. Start with something small and get used to your kayak. Also practise self rescue. Also don't become a moderator as apparently after you become a mod you're not allowed to fish much, don't get me wrong I still enjoy Davey G's one report a year as much as the next bloke

*Where do you see kayak fishing going in the future?*
The growth of the sport, even in the short time that I've been involved has been amazing. When I started kayak fishing (only 5 years ago) it was pretty difficult to find a kayak which even had rod holders fitted as standard, and a lot of our setups back in the early days were DIY as dedicated 'fishing kayaks' simply didn't exist. As such I guess we felt a liuttle bit like pioneers and shared our ideas for building trolleys, installing fishfinders and anchors. Now, the DIY stuff seems to have disappeared as you can walk in and buy a fully kitted out fishing kayak with special sounder mounts, rod and tackle storage and live well ready to go and competition between manufacturers has meant that many different styles of kayak fishing craft are now available (hands free, fibreglass, offshore, fishing/sailing combos, bass yaks etc etc).

The natural progression is that more availability = more kayaks sold = more people taking up the sport so in terms of participation I think that it will continue to flourish. However I acknowledge that kayak fishing is not for everyone and I think that there will be a limit of how many people stay in the sport. I'd anticipate that a lot of people will buy a fishing kayak, use it for 6-12 months, decided its not for them and then maybe sell their kayaks.

The competition scene is an area which has already started to take off. 2 years ago there were no kayak fishing tournaments, now there are half a dozen event organisers, sponsors galore and even talk of TV coverage. This will always only appeal to a small % of the total kayak fishing market, but it is an area which will provide good exposure and rewards for those who choose to pursue the competitive side.

Finally, kayak fishing tourism is an area where I believe there is potential, and I think we will start to see more kayak fishing tours/guides and resorts in the same way that there are surf resorts, diving resorts etc catering for 'niche' tourism. That's also something I'd like to be involved with in future. 

I see it becoming more regulated by government policy as more and more people start doing it. I also see comps becoming a larger part of the scene although this will only be for the minority. As a result of the competitions I think a more rigid description of a kayak will be put forward Eg I don't see a fully rigged Hobie AI as a kayak in the stricter sense of the word but I do see it as a magnificent green powered fishing vessel - Which will certainly open up a lot of options people didn't previously think imaginable - see above dream of Fiji island fishing.

*If you could sum up kayak fishing in a few words, what would they be?*
Wet, smelly, sunburnt fun. Oh yeah, and never paddle downcurrent from Gatesy.

Awesome fun, opens up opprtunities but can also be restrictive. Let me illustrate using Sydney harbour as an example. If I want a Kingfish in Sydney Harbour on a kayak I need to launch somewhere close to the structure I hope will have fish. If my particular marker doesn't produce then it is a long trek to the next one. You can spend more time travelling to locations then actually fishing. Would I swap for a boat, no way, but I think it is fair to understand the restriction. On the other hand we can launch at Clovelly off the rocks and take a 400m paddle to the island rather then a 10km boat trip from Botany or Sydney Harbour. There are plus's and minus's

*Any other comments about your time here on AKFF?*
At the risk of sounding like an internet geek, I've probably met more mates via AKFF than I have via any other method. Almost everyone I've met via AKFF has also been a 'good bloke (or lady!)' and most members are down to earth, happy go lucky and willing to share advice and offer help where needed. There has been a lot of laughter and plenty of good natured sledging, which is what initailly attracted me to the site, and still does, and I think that this is what seperates AKFF from other fishing forums. Seeing another AKFF sticker on a car or kayak provides an immediate bond, and meeting new people and kayak fishing buddies is always a bonus. Finally, I'd like to acknowledge the other legends, moderators and all members whose daily posts and contributions provide inspiration, laughter and a much needed diversion from the normal working day. If it wasn't for AKFF I don't know what I'd do!

I regularly refer to AKFF and kayak fishing as my other woman. With all the time I spend on AKFF and USED to spend kayak fishing it was like I was seeing another woman. When I put it this way my AEEW was quite appreciative of my passion for fishing as it certainly is better then the Tiger Woods alternative


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done gents (and i use the term loosely :lol: ) both very deserving of the legend status.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh How good is this , you were blindsided Davey , we snuck up on ya , serves your right , you have been deserving of this award right from the start . The amount of effort you put into this forum makes it a better place to be , so well done mate , i finally got my way and i am very very happy . We better have a beer soon then just to celebrate so i had best get my Stealth into Port Hacking mode and come for a fish and a beer.

Gatesy , YOU ARE a legend you fat little P&@%k , i am very proud to call you friend and will be more so when you bring me back that mail order bride from the Czech Republic , i must admit i have missed your antics since you have been OS and it will be pretty bloody average to see you in Feb and meet the little bubba

Congratulations to two very deserving members and true Legends


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

congratulations to two well desrved members!


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations fellas  8)


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Well done lads and well deserved too.

PP


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Good work lads, now buy a bigger hat and get back to work :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations gents 8)


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done Davey G & Gatesy,
Two more deserving legends to our ranks.
Congratulations
Cheers Mal


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations and well deserved you two.  You guys were two of the true pioneers in the early days of AKFF, and soon after buying my first kayak, I remember reading your reports of Sydney Harbour kingfish with admiration and envy. 8)

Gatesy, I still have the submarine bowel movement at Barlings burned in my retina. It was no good at all. 

Davey, your contribution to AKFF is massive and awe inspiring, and I hope you know how much we all appreciate it. ;-)


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

great work guys. well deserved


----------



## Gundy (Jan 5, 2010)

This place really is the goods... 

Well done guys...


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations fellas.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave and Mike, well done to both of you on receiving your gold fish.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, good read. There's obviously a lot of dedicated work that goes in to a forum like this, and like most things, it's people putting the time in, in one form or another, that makes it all happen. Congratulations on your golden yakeral.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

found some pictures of david and mr. gates.

these guys are truly famous


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

It was bound to happen, probably should of happened sooner!

Gratz Davey, your input here has been second to none. Well deserved and warranted...

Gatesy, well now you have to rip sh** up when you get back to keep me amused... Warranted too!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Awww shucks, its all a bit embarrasing really.

When I first joined AKFF the first trip report I read was titled 'Pants Down" which was penned by Rawprawn and about a kayak fishing trip that he'd taken with Gatesy at Lake Macquarie somewhere. The trip report had no photos of fish or kayaks but did have photos of Mr Gates standing on the side of the road next to his car with his pants round his ankles......

I thought..hang on, is this a fishing site or a gay porn site??? :shock:

[Gatesys lame excuse was that he had a spider in his pants.....yeah right :shock: ]

Needless to say the report was very funny and Rawprawn took every opportunity to take the piss out of Gatesy. 
Good to see that we're still here 4 years later doing the same thing..

Cheers all. 8)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

spider ?
i heard it was a snake.

well done guys.
legends


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats to you both. As has been said, both deserved of the golden fishy.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave and Mike

Congrats. These awards make it clear that fellowship and community spirit still drive AKFF. Thanks for all of the great stuff you've done for us. I know DG is planning to come up here but if you get the opportunity while you're back in Oz, Mike, and can make it to Noosa, you'll get a warm welcome. Might even put you onto a Spaniard ;-)

And Davey, if you need a Moderator's assistant after you get here I hereby put up my hand.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for that pink popper Davey G and Gatesy thanks for sharing your vomit stories.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

This is all getting very gay !


----------

